# Quantarid Meteor Shower



## Rick Massie (Jan 4, 2013)

Did anyone get any photos of the Quantarid Meteor Shower yesterday morning? I spent a few hours outside, and managed to capture 2 bright ones, and a few faint ones. They were very impressive to the naked eye, but not always bright enough to register in camera. This was my first time trying for meteors, it was fun and frustrating at the same time - I think I need many more cameras pointing in a lot of different directions to get a higher success rate!


----------



## wearle (Jan 11, 2013)

To all,

Here's a composite of several frames taken from Emigrant Hill near Pendleton, Oregon. The camera is "looking" northwest. It was pretty chilly at 18F. I was a little disappointed in the numbers, especially after viewing the Geminids in December. I used a Canon 1D-X at ISO 6400 with the Canon 14mm f/2.8L stopped down to f/4.0. 

Wade

P.S. I'm finishing up a composite taken with the 24mm f/1.4L stopped down to f/2.8. I had it pointed northeast so it captured more meteors.


----------



## wearle (Jan 12, 2013)

To all,

As promised, here's the composite taken with the Canon EOS 24mm f/1.4L stopped down to f/2.8. Each image was taken with a Canon 5D2 at ISO 3200 for 15 seconds.

Thanks for looking,

Wade


----------



## CarlTN (Feb 16, 2013)

Wearle and Rick, those are nice. Post some more sometime.


----------



## Menace (Feb 16, 2013)

Lovely shots - well done


----------



## marcosm (Feb 25, 2013)

My favorite is the 2nd photo you posted. Great shots!


----------

